# Preventing rust on a classic Mini



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

If you own, or have experience with classic minis, then you'll know all about rust.

I'm just wondering if any detailing gurus have figured out the best preventative method for keeping rust away from a rust-free mini?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Keep it clean and dry is the obvious answer, is it on the road at the minute or is it a resto project?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Keep it clean, keep it waxed and don't take it out in the rain :lol:. easier said than done I know. My poor little mini went off to mini heaven due to rust, poor little thing just fell apart


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Gallons of underseal.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Gallons of underseal.


and that! :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I actually don't own one...yet!!

I had a project mini with custom moulded arches and skirts which was nearing completion, but I had to get rid of it due to getting married :wall:

That was over five years ago. Now I'm hankering for one.

However, I don't have the time for a project. I'd be looking for a clean one with no rust, and I figured someone on here might have a clue about how I'd keep it that way.

My initial thoughts were, it would probably necessitate a garage, and using a leaf blower after every drive in the rain.

However, I don't have a garage


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Buy one that has been restored tehn look into Bilt Hamber Dynax. It's a wax like water sealing product.

But, the thing with all classic cars is to keep the drain plugs clear. The seals on thee doors are rubbish so the water need to get out. If they get blocked with gunk, the water will sit and rot the car out.

The same is true of the A-panels and scuttles.

Basically, get a clean one, grease it up and keep it greased.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Buy one that has been restored tehn look into Bilt Hamber Dynax. It's a wax like water sealing product.
> 
> But, the thing with all classic cars is to keep the drain plugs clear. The seals on thee doors are rubbish so the water need to get out. If they get blocked with gunk, the water will sit and rot the car out.
> 
> ...


Cheers. Just checked out Dynax.

Looks like it's good for arches and crevices, but not the underside.

Is Dinitrol the best stuff for the underside?


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Keep it clean, keep it waxed and don't take it out in the rain :lol:. easier said than done I know. My poor little mini went off to mini heaven due to rust, poor little thing just fell apart


Thats all i do with my Anglia!!! keep the weather of it keep it clean and waxed hey presto!!
If you want to use cavity wax go for the bilt hamber,so much better than waxoyl imo.:thumb:

By the way,i only clean the car using a spray bottle with ag shampoo in it, not hosepipe/bucket,that way you don't overwet it causing water to get into places it shouldn't go.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

tomah said:


> I actually don't own one...yet!!
> 
> I had a project mini with custom moulded arches and skirts which was nearing completion, but I had to get rid of it due to getting married :wall:
> 
> ...


To be honest with a classic car i think you really need a nice warm garage and don't take them out when the road is wet.:thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

With my manta, I filled the chassis rails and cavities with the dynax s50. The underside was painted with hydrate 80 (should have used electrox but it wasn't out when I did it) then a couple coats of stone chip, then dinitrol. 

Once youve treated it, keep the underside clean and check the coating periodically.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Bilthammer.

The only products you'll ever need.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like paint on waxoyl.Done all my cars with it and never had a rust issue.And Ive owned a Ford.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

My nans got one and at present it is in the garage having a heap off welding done on the car we aint talking small over 2k worth but shes had it since 85 and she want let it go hence why i am off down to Bilthammer all the underside once fixed


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can, get it dipped and e-coated then use plenty of Dynax 50 to protect the bits you can't get to easily and a good coating of electrox to keep the rust away.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

markc said:


> To be honest with a classic car i think you really need a nice warm garage and don't take them out when the road is wet.:thumb:


I live in Northern Ireland, so I'd get driving it about a dozen times a year if I required dry days 

Perhaps I should put off the Mini idea again... at least until I get a garage.

Maybe another 'fun' car, like an old Celica or Integra would be a better bet. Ain't got the character, but it would still be fun to drive and look after :driver:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Theres no stopping it Im afraid! Mine rotted after 3 months in the snow and salt up here and its now in full resto mode......costing ££££'s. Underseal, dry roads and plenty of attention should keep it at bay. :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

tomah said:


> I live in Northern Ireland, so I'd get driving it about a dozen times a year if I required dry days
> 
> Perhaps I should put off the Mini idea again... at least until I get a garage.
> 
> Maybe another 'fun' car, like an old Celica or Integra would be a better bet. Ain't got the character, but it would still be fun to drive and look after :driver:


Don't let me put you off,go for it.Its a great hobby looking after a classic car and really rewarding.:thumb:


----------

